# Installer for FreeBSD 11 defaults to MBR Partition Table



## tuaris (Mar 20, 2017)

In the new installs I've performed using the amd64 boot-only media, I noticed that the installer for FreeBSD 11 automatically defaults to *MBR* type partition table when selecting *Auto UFS*.  This is different from the previous behavior where *GPT* would be the preferred option.

Is this intended?


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 20, 2017)

The type of partition used for 'Auto UFS' seems to be tied to the way the FreeBSD USB Memstick Installer is booted up. If you boot with USB stick in Legacy or PMAP mode in BIOS you get MBR install. If you set the USB drive to UEFI USB Drive it will do an UEFI install with GPT.

Your going to have to dig deep for the setting. Its in BIOS under Boot Menu and usually under Hard Disk Priority. Some BIOS have a boot override on exit screen where you can pick boot drive. Also some BIOS that have a "pick disk" menu on startup(ie. F10 or F12) where you can see both modes for the USB thumbdrive to boot. Legacy and UEFI.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 21, 2017)

On your legacy install you can manually setup disks and install with either MBR or GPT allowed.
On an EFI install only GPT is allowed. EFI will warn you and install MBR but it will not boot MBR with the EFI bootloader.


----------

